# Help...Mum is now unemployed and doesn't know what to do next (claiming benefits)



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi,

Not sure how do I go about this. My mum just recently quit her job as a kitchen hand/chef at my Aunt's Takeaway Business (the reasons why are not forthcoming and won't be either as she won't say) My Mum and Dad are separated so there is no shared income for them at the moment and she lives with my brother, Sister and me in the family home (which I now own and pay the mortgage on)
Anyways I have been tasked or rather been told by my mum that its of upmost importance that I sort out her Benefits for her. I have been on the direct.gov.uk site to look for information but its really aimed for people that are going to claim as opposed to people who are trying to figure out how to help someone out in their family. The problem is that my mum's english is not that great and she won't go down to the Job Center or speak to anyone regarding the ins and outs of claiming or signing on until she finds another job.
Personally I am not really sure as I have never signed on but I want to find out so that I can help my mother out (and also to get away from the guilt trip that is currently being applied)
Anyone here done this before on behalf of a family member or is it a case of going down to the Job Center with my mother one day when I am not in work to sort this out?
Thanks in Advance.
Alex


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

not a lot you can do , she will have to make an apointment to go in and sort it out .
my misses has just gone through the whole pullaver, all they paid was her NI stamp (no money )


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Best going to the job center for something like that, although she might not be able to claim due to her quitting rather than being laid off (happened to a mate of mine and he had to jump though flaming hoops before he could claim etc)


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> not a lot you can do , she will have to make an apointment to go in and sort it out .
> my misses has just gone through the whole pullaver, all they paid was her NI stamp (no money )


Thanks! After trawling through the directgov site I figured that there wasn't much else that I could do. Going to phone them tomorrow and see if they can offer any other solutions.
Alex


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure people who just walk out of jobs don't get any benefits...and since she doesn't have any house to pay, she probably won't get help with that either...

good luck anyway....

:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I am trying to find out the exact reasons for her quiting or whether the Takeaway was not as busy as it was and that she was left because of some misguided notion of helping her sister out.
Yea reading the website it sounds as if the help that is given is for people who have made redundant as opposed to someone who has left of their own accord. 
Ugh!
Alex


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

get her or yourself to the citizens advice and get some info,failing that as others say get down the job centre.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Unless things have changed I,m sure its 26 weeks before you can claim benefits if you have packed your job in.


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> I'm pretty sure people who just walk out of jobs don't get any benefits...and since she doesn't have any house to pay, she probably won't get help with that either...
> 
> good luck anyway....
> 
> :thumb:


NOt technically true, I walked out a job in Lloyds, and went onto JSA ( for a whole 2 weeks :lol although I was only in the job for a month, so that may have had something to do with it.


----------

